# Trail Camera Pics



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Not many, only one buck, and its hard to tell that it is a buck because of the sun glare on the camera, especially when it was taken just after it snowed and I think the lens was a little wet. Anyways here they are, I used an IFA block to try and get them in front of the camera. I know the buck that is in the picture he is just a good tall 4-point.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

nice. how well did the blocks work out?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looked like both the deer and elk used it to a small extent. But oh boy did the rabbits come running, I'm talking hundreds of rabbit tracks all around it and I think that may be what was eating on it the most. I may need to break it up for the deer to get at it easier but the rabbit tracks going to it were much more plentiful than the big game that were coming to it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> But oh boy did the rabbits come running, I'm talking hundreds of rabbit tracks all around it and I think that may be what was eating on it the most..


Sounds like a great spot to sit and wait with a rimfire... :wink:

-8/-


----------

